# Fishing Journal 2017



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

In our first full year of retirement, I decided to keep a fish journal this year to see what I could learn about fish habits, my habits, and to set a standard to compare in the future. What I learned surprised me a little. What follows is the type of fish that I catch in the surf with the number of fish as well as the biggest fish and the date caught. I have not included 100s of hardheads, gaff tops, hardtails, rays, remoras, and other non-game fish. The small number of flounder was my biggest disappointment this year. I have much to learn in the flounder game. I was a bit shocked at the number of redfish and whiting. Needless to say, we have eaten a lot of fish this year, but I likely only kept about 15 % of the catch. I would have to say that May was my best month and September was the second best. October was marred by hurricanes and their aftermath. I believe that it is usually on par with May. (There were a couple of weeks where small hardheads ate everything that I put in the hurricane dirtied water.) I was pleased that June and July were very strong for Pomps and Redfish. The lack of really hot weather really helped the fish bite, I think. I am providing this information in hopes that it helps other anglers and, well, maybe to brag a little bit! (I am thankful to some fine anglers who have been so gracious to give me pointers along the way!) Looking forward to 2018 and the blessings that it will bring. 
Pompano – 25 fish – Largest 18 inches – July 10
Redfish – 39 fish- Largest 38 inches – May 13
Flounder – 15 fish – Largest 18 inches – Sept. 5
Trout – 9 fish – Largest 24 inches – May 17
Bluefish – 67 fish – Largest 24 inches – August 23
Black Drum – 7 fish – Largest 42 inches – December 30
Shark – 8 fish – Largest 36 inches – Sept. 14
Spadefish – 3 fish – Largest 12 inches – July 22
Jack Crevalle – 6 fish – Largest 12 inches – September 14
Whiting – 374 fish – Largest 18 inches – December 16
Lastly, the best fish of the year was the 38-inch Redfish that I caught with my 86-year-old Dad. That was the best fishing experience of my life!


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Great stuff here.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Excellent work and thank you for sharing. Now, how about bait, tide, moon phase, water temp, and time of day? 
Lol. just kidding. Thanks!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice year ! This made me go back and do a tally, You beat me on everything except pompano. :notworthy::notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice year ! This made me go back and do a tally, You beat me on everything except pompano.


 I have always thought that you should change your handle from Grouperking to Pompwhisperer! I know you really get after the Pomps with great success. I guess I am gonna wait a little while longer to start on my 2018 tally. 21 degrees here this morning! Brrrrrrrr!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd say that's a great first year of retirement! Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## rlbonds (Sep 22, 2008)

This is good stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

What's the best way to learn saltwater fishing for a newby? I see lots of results posted but not much on tips and techniques. Am I looking in wrong parts of forum?


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Wolfithius said:


> What's the best way to learn saltwater fishing for a newby? I see lots of results posted but not much on tips and techniques. Am I looking in wrong parts of forum?


 I suggest that you simply ask questions to some people who post things that appeal to you. Use the private message function. Most are happy to help.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Looks like retirement suits you. Congrats. When is the fish fry?


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

The Hired Hand said:


> Looks like retirement suits you. Congrats. When is the fish fry?


 About twice a week, but seldom fried.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Wolf I’ve very much enjoyed Brownfisher’s posts for sometime now and he’s a very consistent fisherman along with his posts, unlike the most of us. I believe he posts reports more than just about anyone in the surf section, and I say this because I’d imagine his success comes from putting in the time and learning from it. Like he mentioned, PM’ing will definitely help as some of these experts are willing to offer some nice tips.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Wolfithius said:


> What's the best way to learn saltwater fishing for a newby? I see lots of results posted but not much on tips and techniques. Am I looking in wrong parts of forum?


Look in the surf fishing question and answer section above. Most of the questions that you probably have, will have been addressed and answered there. If you can't find the answers to your questions there ...,just ask.


----------

